# Should I stay fresh?



## JoeysVee (May 2, 2006)

Well guys since I'm 80% sure I didn't pass the PE do you think I should stay fesh and study for a couple of weekends between now and when we get the results back?

I guess it would be an effort to just stay fresh. I mean I don't want to lose any of the knowledge I had. Maybe if I stay fresh when I do get the results all my studying would be in additional to what I already know instead of having to refresh myself and study, ya know?

So what do you think I should do?

:dunno:


----------



## DVINNY (May 3, 2006)

no.

I would not re-visit any of it until you get results back. Don't burn yourself out.

In 8 weeks, when you start to go over the stuff again, it will come right back.


----------



## EdinNO (May 3, 2006)

I keep thinking the same thing. I have decided that I'll take May to get caught up on the house and yard and take a weekend trip to the Gulf Coast (Memorial Day Weekend). By the beginning of June, I should have my results if things go as they appear to have last year.

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (May 3, 2006)

I am putting everything away until June.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 3, 2006)

> do you think I should stay fresh?


I hear Massengill or Summer's Eve can help you keep that fresh feeling all day long.


----------



## JoeysVee (May 3, 2006)

not sure about that but getting head sure has helped a lot! :lmao:


----------



## JoeysVee (May 4, 2006)

I'm thinking about just sitting down and studying 1 weekend. Just enought to go through my reference bimder, look at some things I think I struggled with on the exam, and work a few problems.

I kinda feel like something is missing now.


----------



## redrum (Jun 5, 2006)

so did you study?


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 5, 2006)

The most I'm gonna study until the results come in, is a muscle car mag or two.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 5, 2006)

Keeping up with these websites is my form of studying!

It is kind of sorry that the later the results are, the less time we have to study if we need to retest.

Ed


----------



## JoeysVee (Jun 6, 2006)

I know I was thinking the same thing. I really think they could hurry the process up thus giving us more time to study! :wtf:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, if you find out in the next couple of weeks, it will give you 4 solid months to study.

I studied for 4 1/2 months this time. If I had to do it again, I could probably do it in less time, because I could gloss over the stuff I know well, and I already have binders of consolidated personal notes.

That was my strategy. Reread old text books, then write up my own notes with pertinent facts/equations. I xeroxed tables and charts right out of the books and put them in my binders. I ended up relying as much on them as anything else on test day. :true:


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 27, 2006)

> The most I'm gonna study until the results come in, is a muscle car mag or two.


Time to put the damn mags away I guess.

This sux :angry:


----------



## JoeysVee (Jun 27, 2006)

> > The most I'm gonna study until the results come in, is a muscle car mag or two.
> 
> 
> Time to put the damn mags away I guess.
> ...


Yes it does!


----------

